

Who are you selling yourself to? - ezxs
http://www.mikebz.com/2012/01/who-are-you-selling-yourself-to.html

======
jasonshen
I find these types of comments and posts unfair. Redbeacon started a business
and worked hard on it for 2.5 years. While they probably had larger ambitions
than to be bought by Home Depot, they likely spent a great deal of time
thinking about this decision before making it.

You ask why they sold and admit that financial reward might play a role. But
then you spend the rest of the post basically saying how it was a bad idea
because they will be subsumed by this giant corporation. You don't think they
heard this exact advice from many of their startup friends/advisors/investors?
I'm sure they knew what they were getting themselves into.

Doing a startup is super hard and super stressful - most fail. I would hope
our community would be more understanding of the decision to be acquired.

------
awolf
Meta: Using my iPad, I first see:

"Dynamic Views in Blogger require the use of a modern browser, and are not
currently supported on mobile devices.

You can visit a non-dynamic version of this blog, continue unsupported, or
upgrade your browser by clicking on one of the links below."

This is bullshit. I am running the latest version of the best mobile browser
on the market. Don't treat me like I'm running IE6. Just show me the simple
version; which, for a blog, I's sure is way better anyway.

------
compumike
As far as the Redbeacon / Home Depot situation goes, don't forget that the
big-picture missions of both organizations aren't so different (help you
maintain and improve your home), and there's a strategic advantage for both
partners. Redbeacon presumably gets free in-store promotion to homeowners
doing home improvement, and Home Depot gets a bigger slice in the lifecycle
for home improvement projects that aren't their typical homeowner-DIY market.

Whether a nimble entrepreneurial / internet-based group can survive within the
corporate structure of a retail giant is still an open question.

------
badclient
_on starting a great company that got great traction_

While redbeacon may have sold the Valley with their story, my sources tell me
they were actually struggling with getting traction.

